# Streckeneinweihung (mit Shuttle) in Trier



## schmitr3 (3. September 2018)

So Leute, darauf warten wir schon seit Monaten... und endlich ist es soweit.
Unter dem Motto Wald.Sport.Bewegt laden der Deutsche Olympische Sportbund (DOSB) und der Deutsche Forstwirtschafsrat (DFWR) am 16. September Outdoor-Sportler in die Wälder ein und rufen zu vielfältigen Kooperationen zwischen Sport- und Forstorganisationen auf. Das haben wir uns natürlich nicht zweimal sagen lassen und möchten in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forstrevier Weisshauswald an diesem Tag unseren nigelnagelneuen Streckenabschnitt "Gärtchen" eröffnen... und Du bist eingeladen!

Unsere Feier findet auf dem Parkplatz des Haus des Waldes statt, der hierfür gesperrt wird. Als Ersatz wird der benachbarte Parkplatz P4 der Hochschule Trier zur Verfügung stehen.

Neben einer Shuttle-Möglichkeit (11:00 - 17:00 Uhr) und Verpflegung, bieten wir auch einiges für unsere kleinen und jugendlichen Besucher. Die Attraktion hierbei stellen wohl die geführten Kids-Touren dar. Hier möchten unsere DIMB-zertifizierten Mountainbike-Guides ein jüngeres Publikum an den Sport heranführen und sie mit den lokalen Möglichkeiten vertraut machen.
Für die Teilnahme an den Touren ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich!

Kids Tour
Altersgruppe: 10-13 Jahre
Startpunkt: Haus des Waldes
Startzeit: 11:00, Dauer ca 1,5 Stunden
Wir wecken bei den Kids die Faszination für den Mountainbikesport und führen sie auf eine kleine Tour durch den abenteuerlichen Weisshauswald. Keine Sorge, die Downhillstrecken werden dabei erstmal ausgelassen.

Teen Tour
Altersgruppe: 14-17 Jahre
Startpunkt: Haus des Waldes
Startzeit: 14:30, Dauer ca 2 Stunden
Ein begleiteter Schnupperkurs auf unseren Vereinsstrecken. Die entsprechenden Streckenabschnitte werden dazu für andere Besucher gesperrt. Unter der Anleitung unserer Mitglieder können sich die Teilnehmer dann in aller Ruhe an die Herausforderungen herantasten.

Newbie Tour
Altersgruppe: 18+
Startpunkt: Drachenhaus
Startzeit: 14:30, Dauer ca 2,5 Stunden / 25km
Tour für interessierte Erwachsene und Mountainbike-Einsteiger. Bei einer kleinen Ausfahrt haben wir Zeit und Gelegenheit euch die Gegend und vielleicht den ein oder anderen fahrtechnischen Kniff zu zeigen.

Helm, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs nicht vergessen!
Die Teilnehmerzahl der Touren ist begrenzt. Zur Anmeldung bitten wir euch dieses Formular (Anmeldung und Haftungsausschluss) ausgefüllt und unterschrieben an [email protected] zu senden.
Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos.
Viel Spaß bei den Touren. Wir freuen uns auf euch =)

Infos auf unserer Seite unter https://fahrvergnuegen-ev.blogspot.com/


----------

